# First Journal (Operation Swole)



## Bud876 (Mar 5, 2010)

First Journal Ever! I figure I need some motivation. Alot of it. Help me record everything. If you have any advice please comment, I am no where near an expert at this, as you will probably tell.

*Me:*
Age:22
Sex:Male (I think)
Height:6ft
Weight-180-185

*Stats:*
Bench-315
Decline-325x4
Squate-405
Deadlift-435 (don't really know this, I did squat max first)


*Goal*-10pounds of muscle
*Time*-3months

I posted in the nutrion section for advice on how to gain weight. Why you ask? Because Im currently intaking 6,000 caleries a day and look like this. I don't think in my bulk phase Im suppose to look like this. I just can't gain weight.







*Day 1*: (I do not know the names of these excercises, I named half of these myself, any useful advice would be great, I honestly just workout till I want to cry...., if im doing something wronge please tell me).

*Weight:182*

*PT*
Combatives Training

*Biceps/Triceps*
Straight bar wide grip-100-12x3
Tricep Pulldown-185-12x3
Straight Bar Reverse Curl-70-10x3
45 pound plate raises behind neck-20x3
SkullCrushers-90 curl bar-12x1
Skull Crushers-35 dumbell-12x1
Skull Crushers-45 dumbell-8x1
21's-70 straight bar-21x2
Tower Excercies:
Reverse Grip Tricep Pull Down-135-12x2 (3rd set burnout)
Close Grip-135-12x2 (3rd set burnout)
Individual Army Burnout-30lb dumbell-3 sets
Pushups-with dumbells and reverse grip-burnout-60-58-50

*First Day on Superpump:* Loved it

Legs are still sore from the weightlifting class Squat Workout on Monday of 4sets-6reps-80%


----------



## Bud876 (Mar 5, 2010)

Day 2,

Long Morning.

*Weight-182* (10am)

*PT Test:*
Push-Ups-84-2min
Sit-Ups-92-2min
2-Mile Run-10:38

*WeightLifting Class:*
Flat Bench-205 4x8
Deadlift-Don't know weight conv. but 75kilos on each side 4x6
Arnold Press-60pound dumbells 3x8
Lat Pull Downs-180 3x8

*Individual Workout:*
Decline Press Machine-(8reps of 270) (8 Reps of 320) (6 reps of 360) (3reps of 410)
Chest Flies (machine)-3x8 (185)
Rows-3x8 80's
Straight Leg Deadlift-185 3x8
Shrugs (support tower)-405lb 3x8
Flat Bench- 85lb dumbells 3x8
Front Raises-60lb (straight bar) 3x8
Trap Raises-100lb (straight bar) 3x8
21's-70lb (straight bar) 3 sets
Bicep circle thingies-15lb untill burnout

Wanted to hit a little of everything today, going to car show over weekend and will have off, wanted to do something different.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2010)

Bud876 said:


> Deadlift-Don't know weight conv. but 75kilos on each side 4x6



1 kilo = 2.2 lbs, so 75 kilos = 165 lbs.  Add the 45 lb bar and you've got somewhere around 375 lbs.


----------



## Bud876 (Mar 8, 2010)

Days 3 and 4,

I went to the gym both on Saturday and Sunday, lifted a little, basically just there to spot buddy. I did a little bit of grappling on Saturday, thinking about starting up boxing again. Started my really high calorie diet this weekend, I still need more protein, so im going to go buy alot of chicken in a can and try to eat 3 of those a day. I partied Saturday Night, Drinked about 12 beers and felt and lifted like shit Sunday. This will be the only time I drink till spring break, and after spring break will not drink again. This diet thing is rough, I would much rather work out for an extra hour a day then do this shit, I have something constantly in my hand and shoving it down my throat.

BTW all my friends keep telling me how bad of an idea this olive oil and whipping cream stuff is. But they know about as much as I do.


----------



## Bud876 (Mar 8, 2010)

Day 5,

*PT*-6mile run

*Weight Lifting Class*
Back Squat 4sets 6 reps 80% max
Straight Bench-"same as above"
Incline DB Press-85 3x8
Lat Pull Down-185 3x8
Dumbell Rows-85 3x8

Rough Squats, My hipflexers were really tight from the 6 miler and I didnt losen up till set 3.

*Personel Workout*
Bi's and Tris (will update later)


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2010)

Olive oil and whip cream??


----------



## Bud876 (Mar 9, 2010)

To help gain weight. I was told to do olive oil shots and adding whipping cream to my protein shakes to help with the calories


----------

